# Firefighters!



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

* Are you a FF, paid, volunteer or retired?*​
Paid Full time3944.83%Paid On-Call33.45%Paid Retiree44.60%Volunteer3135.63%Volunteer Retiree1011.49%


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Ok, NDJollyMon, you ask, and you shall receive. It's self explainitory guys or girls. If you want, go ahead and post a little info about you and your department also.

I'll start.

I am a paid FF/EMT-I with the City of Danbury, CT. Former hat making capital of the world, hence the hat city. We are a combination FD with 5 paid engines, staffed with a LT and 2 FF's, and 1 paid Truck staffed with a Capt., and 3 FF's. There are also 12 volunteer companies in town.

Our city is just over 42 square miles, with a population of over 75,000 based on the 2000 cencus. Estimates are that the actual number may be as high as 90,000. I am also a licensed paramedic, though our department does not provide at that level.

I have been on the job for 5 years.

Tim


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I've been a volunteer at the North Hays County Volunteer FD since 1998. North Hays department covers about 400 sq miles of rural and suburban territory approximately 30 miles west of Austin Texas. We have a central station and two relatively new satellite stations. Our equipment includes 2 1000 gallon engine/pumpers and 1 750 gallon 4X4 pumper (this one's mine), two 2000 gallon tankers, a full rescue and a light rescue and 3 brush trucks. We have a combo tanker/pumper on order. We are all volunteer (about 35 active members) but pay 4 part-time vehicle technicians. Over 50% of our calls are MVA, followed by brush/grass fires, water rescues, smell of smoke in the area, "controlled burns" out of control, etc. We may have 1 structure fire a month. We also have an active first responders program that assists the EMS service.

Regards, Glenn (NH 777)


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I am a full time (72 hrs per week) career Firefighter for the Dept. of Defense. (USAF Civilian) I've been a Firefighter for 21 years, and am currently a Captain. I've worked at fire stations in Texas, California, Minnesota, and North Dakota. I like the freedom of being able to transfer worldwide if I like, and not be tied down to any one FD.

I am usually the Lead Rescueman on our Heavy Rescue truck, however, I sometimes rotate to all other Lead positions as well to stay proficient. I'm currently assigned to an Engine Company to break in some Probies. We have about 20 FF's on duty, and about two thirds of them are Military. They come and go, so there are always a lot of new faces, and training NEVER ends! We Civilian FF's are the only continuity the dept has. Most military FF's are only around for 2 to 4 years. Some less, especially when we are supporting a war or two.

We have about 50 - KC-135 (in-flight refueling tankers) assigned, with many more transient planes. Population is small, but we also have residential / industrial / airport responsibilities.

I have to wear a lot of different hats, and this is where a DOD Fighter differs from the rest. We are trained in everything a normal firefighter is trained in, such as structure fires, EMT, etc, and then we are certified in:

Aircraft Fire Rescue (to include knowing all systems/egress/engine shutdown of all aircraft in the Air Force inventory, as well as some other services)
Haz Mat
Munitions
Nuclear Weapons
Missle Rescue
Confined Space
Telecommunications/Dispach
Fire Inspector/Instructors
Homeland Security
Wildland FF
and the list goes on.

We also have to maintain SECRET CLEARANCE with the govenment. (I'd tell you about it, but I'd have to kill you)









We work 24 on, 24 off for 7 shifts, then get a break day. (3 off) Every 4 months, we get 5 off. We have 2 fire stations, and about a dozen Fire Trucks (Crash/Fire/Rescue and Structural) along with a 40' Haz Mat rig.

I love 'the job', and will retire in about 9 years. I don't plan on attaining any more promotions, because it will take me out of the Fire Truck. I shall not 'fly a desk.'


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

I work in Cambridge, MA, an ISO class one fire department, full time (42 Hours per week). We work a 24 on, 2 days off, a 24 on, and 4 days off. I just made Lieutenant which came with a transfer to a semi-desk job in the Technical Services Division. I work 4 days a week from 0530 to 1600 with no nights or weekends. We are budgeted for 274 members, but we are about 30 short right now. Some newbies are on the way soon. We run 8 engines, 4 trucks, 2 rescues, and 2 deputy chiefs out of 8 stations. The city is only 6 sq. miles but has 100,000 residents. We have over 50 buildings 20 stories or higher, about 6,000 labs, one nuclear reactor, and 6 miles of waterfront in our small city.
We also have our own teams for hazmat, confined space/high angle, and dive rescue. I am on each of these. I am one of about 30 or so certified hazmat technicians and since I am a PADI scuba instructor, I do most of the training for the dive team. 
Like everyone else, most of our calls are EMS. About 3/4 of the members are EMTs. Many of us have attended WMD training sponsored by Homeland Security and with the DNC last summer, we devoted a lot of time preparing for the "big one". Nothing happened.
I have been on the job for 9 years and will be retiring in about 23 more.
Steve


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

There must be more the 6 Firefighters out there.









Tim


----------



## mjwencl (Feb 25, 2004)

I've been MN certified Firefighter II and on my current department since Oct 2000.

I've had to let my First Responder EMS certification lapse due to education / family / financial reasons.

Goodview Fire Rescue is a volunteer department of 25 fire members at present. We would really like to be a group of 30 - 33. Hard to get volunteers these days with no current pay incentive.

We hope to become a volunteer paid per call / paid per training department in 2006.
At present we only have a retirement relief association.

*Cheers fellow Firefighter/EMS brothers!!!*









Michael


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Michael, how much area does your department cover, what is the population of the district, and how many runs does the department do a year?

Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Michael...Welcome to CLUB FIRE!

I'd be a VOLLY too if I lived where I could be. A lot of guys in my dept. are also volly's where they live.


----------



## rmcculloch (Aug 21, 2004)

I'm a full time paid firefighter for Orange County Fire Authority out here in So. Calif. I have only been on the job full time for a year and a half, but I love every minute of it. I'm currently stationed in Rancho Santa Margarita on Truck 45. My department has 61 stations and around 800 full time firefighters. We do just about everything, airports, wildland, stucture, haz-mat, medical (we are the medical authority out here, provide the medics and emts.) Any other west coast FFs or is it just me?
Rmccculloch


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

I voted as a volunteer but none of the responses really fit. I am qualified as a fire brigade member and fire brigade Incident Commander at the nuclear power plant where I work. I have a lot of respect for you guys. I'm only required to do a few live burns a year as well as quarterly drills and classroom training. I enjoy it. It's a lot of work. I'm also qualified as a Hazmat responder and Incident Commander. Until recently I was also a Confined Space Rescue Team Member. I wonder if I should start a string asking if there are any more Reactor Operators out there? Nah.


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

j1mfrog said:


> I voted as a volunteer but none of the responses really fit. I am qualified as a fire brigade member and fire brigade Incident Commander at the nuclear power plant where I work. I have a lot of respect for you guys. I'm only required to do a few live burns a year as well as quarterly drills and classroom training. I enjoy it. It's a lot of work. I'm also qualified as a Hazmat responder and Incident Commander. Until recently I was also a Confined Space Rescue Team Member. I wonder if I should start a string asking if there are any more Reactor Operators out there? Nah.
> [snapback]19400[/snapback]​


Guess that explains the Homer Simpson avitar


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Sorry j1mfrog, I forgot about the industrial fire brigade folks out there when I posted the poll. I know that we rely on the expertise and experience that the industrial folks have when we are dealing with products at their facility. We have a few pharmaceutical (sp?) companies, as well as a few electronics manufacturers in town.

I like Homer, and of course hope that it is not an indication of you abilities in your current position.


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

I like Homer too, although he doesn't really represent much reality as far as the operation of a nuclear power plant goes. The donuts on the other hand...


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Hmmmmm, donuts....

follow the link.....









Tim


----------



## mjwencl (Feb 25, 2004)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Michael, how much area does your department cover, what is the population of the district, and how many runs does the department do a year?
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]18687[/snapback]​


Our city covers 3.2 square miles and has 17.8 miles of streets. Our population is 4450 give or take. Varies depending on whether the college kids are around. Our department averages about 12 - 15 runs per month fire and 5 times more for medical first responders. Our community is located along a major 4 lane US highway in SE Minnesota.

Cheers!


----------



## Snowman (Mar 7, 2004)

mjwencl said:


> hatcityhosehauler said:
> 
> 
> > Michael, how much area does your department cover, what is the population of the district, and how many runs does the department do a year?
> ...


----------



## Snowman (Mar 7, 2004)

I would just like to say thank you. You are always there, when we need you.
God be with you

Paul


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

> depending on whether the college kids are around


Ha! Sounds like our town. About 30k during the school season and about 6k during the summer. I like summer best!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> 12 - 15 runs per month fire and 5 times more for medical first responders.


Just to clarify, do you mean 17-20 runs a month for medical responders, or 60-75 runs for medical responders....

Our responses are about 50% medical, and we only go on "potential life threatening calls", as determined by the dispatch. We wouldn't be dispatched for an isolated extremity injury, unless there was some sort of entanglement.

Do you find that you are short of manpower at times? The volunteer departments around us are always having problems with manpower.

Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

We are short manned right now...because of war. Just sent another group from the fire dept into Northern Iraq. Short manned means overtime for us. (great money, no breaks!) Not too bad in mid Winter, but bad in Summer because I like to camp! I've been out sick for a week now, (flu) which isn't helping matters either.

We only respond on medicals when the ambulance needs assistance. (ie..stairs, large people, packaging, serious med or trauma, wrecks, etc)
Once the ambulance leaves the base, we are first run medical...and we can't transport. We just try to stablize until another ambulanc comes to our aid from 20 miles away.


----------



## LILLUKIE (Jan 10, 2005)

Good poll more people have something in common. I'm a career firefighter with the City of Syracuse, New York. We have 10 Engine Co.'s, 6 Truck Co.'s, 1 Rescue Co. and the City of Syracuse Airport, with 3 District Chiefs on duty. We work 4 on / 4 off, 2 - 10 hr days, 2 - 14 hr nights, 4 days off. I also volunteer with the East Syracuse F.D. Previously was a firefighter in the U.S Army. See you later
Paul


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Paul...
Welcome! Sounds like you have a great schedule! I got my start as a US AIR FORCE firefighter. (Still working for DOD today)


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Not a firefighter,
But have a question 
Did anyone ever hear of Hahn trucks
or had one.
My father-inlaw used to delivered them
before they went out-Bussiness.
Don


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Sounds familiar, but I've never worked with any personally. I heard they were popular out East.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Don, a neighboring FD to the town that I grew up in had nothing but Hahn Pumpers. I wouldn't be surprised if they still have one hanging around.

Paul, welcome to the group brother. I don't know how you will be able to vote for each on this one. I never thought of putting a "both" catagory in the poll. I don't think I have ever seen that schedule before. Does that still work out to a 42 hr. week? We work 3 on/3 off, working either 3 days (10 hr) or 3 nights (14 hr). Do Syracuse do any medical work?

Tim


----------



## dutchman (Sep 14, 2004)

Not a firefighter, but does a Salvation Army Emergency Disaster Services volunteer work? I've fed many of your brothersand sisters in summer and winter and only wish I could do more.

God bless.

Jim


----------



## dak (Jan 17, 2005)

For what it's worth... I'm not a firefighter either, but I work in law enforcement. I happened to be at the Pentagon following 9-11. I was absolutely amazed (and never before realized the amount of effort expended) by the Salvation Army, Red Cross, North Carolina Baptist Men's Assoc., and a number of other non-profit and commercial organizations. So, in my book, you definitely work!

dak


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

dutchman said:


> Not a firefighter, but does a Salvation Army Emergency Disaster Services volunteer work? I've fed many of your brothersand sisters in summer and winter and only wish I could do more.
> [snapback]21913[/snapback]​


Jim...
Great work! I am forever indebted to the Sal Army! They have nourished me at many-a-fires, and also during a natural disaster. I volunteer there myself, but not often enough. Life is busy at times, but that's no excuse. I do respect them very much.

Thumbs WAY up for the Salvation Army. There wouldn't be any Salvation, without the army of volunteers!~


----------



## dutchman (Sep 14, 2004)

Thanks for the nice words. Now I'm embarrassed.

I consider it an honor to be accepted into this first responder fraternity.

Jim


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Sure us nice to see your truck pull up at an "all nighter" in January. Thanks

Tim


----------



## JohnnyG (Feb 9, 2005)

I'm a firefighter/paramedic for Bellevue WA. Including our contract areas we cover a population of about 130,000.We also provide the ALS for the I-90 corridor from Mercer Island to somewhere beyond Snoqualmie pass into Kittitas County. We have 9 stations, and run 4 medic units, two of which are outside the city.


----------



## mjwencl (Feb 25, 2004)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> > 12 - 15 runs per month fire and 5 times more for medical first responders.
> 
> 
> Just to clarify, do you mean 17-20 runs a month for medical responders, or 60-75 runs for medical responders....
> ...


You found my mistake...about 2 times more medical runs, not 5 times. We are always short of having enough firefighters and EMS First Responders.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

JohnnyG,
Welcome to Outbackers.com!

Good to see another Washington Outbacker join the ranks. I know you are new and may still be getting use to us here but I'd like to extend an invitation to meet with some of the others here in Washington and Oregon at our spring rally in April. Don't know if you can make it but you are certainly welcome!

Here is the latest post for the rally thread. It starts April 8th and is at Fort Stevens State Park near Astoria, OR.

BBB


----------



## JohnnyG (Feb 9, 2005)

Thanks for the invite, but after looking at our schedule, it doesn't look like we'll be able to camp that weekend. Maybe we can catch the next one.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

JohnnyG, is your partner in the bone box named Roy by any chance? Any way, welcome to Outbackers, and thanks for joining in the firefigher poll. As you can see, there are a few of us here. I too am a paramedic, though our department doesn't currently provide ALS services, there are 6 of us licensed as medics. We do provide ILS first response.

Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Tim...that reminds me...I gotta send in my EMT renewal paperwork!

Welcome Johnny!


----------



## JohnnyG (Feb 9, 2005)

Tim,

It took a second, but I got the joke. No Roys here.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I wasn't sure if your screen name was a play on the TV character, with your position being FF/Paramedic, and all.

I do have a work related question. I was just in Hilton Head, SC, and the FD provides EMS for the Island. I noticed that they were riding 3 on the ambulance, as appears to be common in a lot of the southern FD's. I didn't get a chance to talk to any of the brothers, but I would assume that they have a Lt/Officer, and two FF. How do you staff your apparatus, and what work schedule are you on?

We are on a 42 hr week, 3 on/3 off chart, with 3 on the pumps and 4 on the truck. That is counting the officer.

Tim


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

Tim,
We run the Rescues with 1 officer and 2 FF, minimum. If manpower allows, or during special events like a blizzard, we run with 1 and 3. Our Rescues are just big BLS ambulances with Hurst tools, air bags, CGIs, water rescue suits, Geiger counters, and the usual fire gear and hand tools.
Steve


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Geiger counters!

We didn't even get those when we had a 150 Nuclear Missles here! (and countless nuclear bombs!)

I guess they didn't want us knowing for fear we'd RUN!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

These units down south were just plain old type 3 ambulances, so there wasn't a whole lot of room for all that rescue equipment, especially if there was an airpack, and space for bunker gear for all 3 crew members. Now I wish I had stopped in one of the stations, and said hello.

Tim


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

Jolly,
MIT is in our city. Every year a few very cool scientist types come to the station to train us in radiation emergencies. These guys have been working around the stuff for 20 or 30 years and the only problem they have is giant brains. We have a small reactor at MIT and a bunch of labs that receive rad materials in the mail every day. They want us to know what we're doing in case there is an accident. So do we.

Steve


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I see. 
I could tell some WAR stories about burning nuclear bombs...but I'd probably have to... nevermind. Forget I said that.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Tsk, tsk, Jolly!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

When I was in the service, the standard line we had was " I cannot confirm, nor deny that!" When asked if we carried what the Navy euphamisticly (sp?) called "Special Weapons" on the carrier. Well, I cannot confirm of deny that, but that CO. of Marines wasn't on board to protect all us sailors....that's for sure.

Tim


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

I worked with a fellow (good friend in fact) who used to work on carriers towards the end of the Vietnam War. He was actually Special Forces and was a demolitions removal expert. Big bad bombs on the deck were his problem. He said the worst were the ones in the middle of a burning jet. No nukes but Mk83 1000 pounders were bad enough. Usually they tossed (read pushed) them over the side but occasionally they couldn't. Tough job.

He came home and went to seminary and became a minister. Found he couldn't stay away and came to work on the contractor side. Couldn't take that and went back to seminary along with his wife.

I know a lot of folks who went through a stint in that war (including my oldest brother) and I have a lot of respect for each and every one of them. They went through hell and got crap when they came home. If there are any Vietnam Vets reading this - thank you for what you have done for your country - there are those who greatly appreciate what you gave up to perform your duty.

Brian


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Funny you should mention your EOD buddy. My job (Aviation Ordnanceman) was putting those Mk 83's, as well as Mk 82's (500 lbs), and any other assortment ordnance on the aircraft in the first place. There were actually ramps built into the combing of the flight deck called bomb ramps. The purpose of these was, as you stated, removal of the problem from the ship.

I agree about my predecessors in the service. Some of my co-workers served over there, and I have a great deal of respect for them.

Tim


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I have been a member of the Citizens' Hose Company of Smyrna Delaware for 25 years and have been, Vice President, Board of Director, Lt, and Capt. The company currently has 3 1000 gal pumpers, one heavy rescue, 100 ft ladder, a 6000 gal tanker, a 18 ft rescue boat, several utiilty vehicles, and 1928 Amercian LaFrance pumper that is currently being restored. We responded to approx. 400 alarms last year. Our district is mostly rural but we have one interstate highway (Rt. 1) and one dual lane highway in our district. Our town has a population of about 7500 but is one of the fastest growing areas in Delaware. We also have a parade unit of members and our own marching band.

I think that joining the vol fire company one of the best things that I have ever done. (right behind marrying my wife.....let her know i put that in).

My wife is a Profession Paramedic for Kent County Delaware and yes I did meet her at an accident scene....

Take care brother and sister firefighters....stay low

Gary


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Gary...
Welcome aboard! Met at an accident scene, eh? Cool.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> Welcome aboard! Met at an accident scene, eh? Cool.


Depends on the circumstances, I would think.......









I worked as a medic for 10 years, both in NY an CT before I was hired by the FD. I still hold a paramedic license in CT, and I too met my wife at work.









Of course, it wasn't at an accident scene,.....I was her supervisor.









Tim


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> When I was in the service, the standard line we had was " I cannot confirm, nor deny that!" When asked if we carried what the Navy euphamisticly (sp?) called "Special Weapons" on the carrier. Well, I cannot confirm of deny that, but that CO. of Marines wasn't on board to protect all us sailors....that's for sure.
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]26446[/snapback]​


Now I think the line is
"Senator, I do not recall"









Jared


----------



## JohnnyG (Feb 9, 2005)

Tim,

Out here it is common for three person engine companies to cross-man an aid car, 6 out of our 9 stations run like this. If the are in quarters and get dispatch to an EMS run, they will generally take the aid car with the three person crew. All the engine/truck crews are EMTs.

Our medic rigs are all manned by two paramedics. We occasionally rotate onto an engine, but it doesn't happen much. We always have our bunkers and packs, so we can respond to fires, and work hard on trying to steal the pipe. One nice thing about being a medic for my department is about half the time we're working outside the city with other departments, which keeps us away from admin.

We work a modified Detroit schedule, with about 16 Kelly days. I think it works out to 49 hour weeks right now.

And yes, JohnnyG is the evolution of a nicname I got in medic school.

John


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

17 year volunteer in Midland Park, N J.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Glad have you. Tell us a little about your department

Tim


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Typical small town I guess. Town is around 1 1/2 square. We have one house. First out typical pumper LTI, second 75 ladder LTI, third 23 yr old Ford pumper (still does great job) Fourth Ford 1 ton 4 door diesel witha large utility body Rescue. About 40 to 45 members.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Just a update....I remembered that my company has a web site: www.citizenshosecompany.com

It gives a complete history of the Company. It is a fairly new site. Check it out and let me know what you think.

Thanks,
Gary


----------



## firemedicinstr (Apr 6, 2005)

action 
Greetings from Hanover County Virginia, I am a career firefighter, 11 years on the Job in Hanover, (5 more really enjoyable years in Henrico prior to that)and was promoted from Captain to Division Chief in 2002 when we absorbed EMS into a combination department. We have over 350 volunteers and 107 career staff covering 512 square miles. For those of you that have traveled I-95 through Virginia you enter Hanover just before you see the Kings Dominion Eifel Tower.

The next few years have us building out a new training center and three replacement fire stations(bond referendum willing). We expect to hire 10 or more a year, we have several very strong volunteer stations and another few that are weak and will need more support here in the near future................we already have the hiring pool set for this year but if you know someone that is interested keep checking www.co.hanover.va.us usually in January through March when we put the hiring process in full swing.

From now until December I am the Admin./Budget/Technology guru and will transfer back to training(where I was a captain under the old system) after the 1st of the year.

Thanks for the link to the poll.

the nickname FF Bean Counter was someone on another web site trying to rag me for my current job and I thought it kinda fit...............................................

Take Care,


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Glad to have you aboard. Just rode through there not too long ago on my way to SC, and back again. I must admit, coming from NE, the County system intriques me. Here in CT, counties are nothing more then lines on a map.

Tim


----------



## Colorado Outbacker (Jun 6, 2005)

sunny 
Battalion Chief with 
Durango Fire and Rescue
Durango, Colorado

Thanks to all of you out there both Firefighters and Outbackers!!

Learned much from this web sight about my Outback.


----------



## Capsnap (Jun 28, 2005)

Hello Brothers and Sisters,

I am a new Outback owner working with the Kern County Fire Department out in California.

http://www.co.kern.ca.us/fire/

Glad to be a part of the forum, great info site!

Mike


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the site and congrads on the new trailer.

Gary


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Welcome Brother. As you can see, our noble profession/avocation is represented well here at Outbackers.com, and it represents the diversity of the fire service in the country today.

Your department looks to be by far the largest represented. Just out of curiosity, what is your staffing levels, and minimums, and what kind of schedule do you work?

We work 3 on the engines(5, soon to be six in the city), and 4 on the truck (we only have one staffed), 42 hr. week, 3 on/3 off alternating nights and days.

Tim


----------



## Capsnap (Jun 28, 2005)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Welcome Brother. As you can see, our noble profession/avocation is represented well here at Outbackers.com, and it represents the diversity of the fire service in the country today.
> 
> Your department looks to be by far the largest represented. Just out of curiosity, what is your staffing levels, and minimums, and what kind of schedule do you work?
> 
> ...


Our staffing is anywhere from 2 to 5. That's right, we still have some two person companies. Our department covers a wide area, over 8000 square miles. We have a mix of metropolian and rural stations. Most of the companies run with three with some of the rural stations having 2. Specialized companies can have up to five (Haz Mat, USAR, etc.). All of our trucks run with three. 
We're pushing to have a minimum of three in all stations by next year. We'll see.

As for our shift cycle, we work three 48 hour shifts, the first two separated by 48 hours off and the last followed by eight days off. Then repeat. Nice huh.

Mike


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I could live with that schedule! We work 24 on/ 24 off. (72 wk with 3 day break every 7 shifts with a 5 day break every few months)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## CampingSims (Jun 12, 2005)

My son is a volunteer firefighter having graduated from the Fire Academy the end of last year. I want to thank all those who volunteer or do this for a living. You certainly are special people.


----------



## firemedicinstr (Apr 6, 2005)

If you want a cool shift we just went to something we call 16/24

A shift works MON/WE/FRI 6a-10p (16hours) 
B shift works TUE/THUR 6a till 6a (24 hour)

The volunteers cover weekends and major holidays. So the career folks have a three day weekend every weekend.

IT beats the heck out of the old 12 hours four shifts per week.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I'm going to assume that at the end of the week, the shift switch, and work the opposite schedule, correct?

How many career ff's does your department have?

Tim


----------



## firemedicinstr (Apr 6, 2005)

Yes,
you switch schedules every other week.

We have 107 Full time now, eleven more starting rookie school on July 17 ish. and probably four to six more new hires due in fall as we have one more volunteer company asking for career staff help. The Chief will be taking their request to the board in the next week or two, so we dont know if they will say yea, or nay to more in the middle of the budget.
We really really need more ambulance folks, real hard to keep 500 square miles covered with four buses.

MK

MK


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

500 sq miles? How many stations are those 107 personnel spread over?

Tim


----------



## firemedicinstr (Apr 6, 2005)

Sixteen stations----4 of which are EMS Only----of the remaining 12, eight have career staff, 4 of the 8 inherited medic units back in March. We have 350 trained volunteers, of which at least 150 are very active.

I wasnt working Monday, but they had a $500,000 house fire.-----took 3,600ft of 4" to lay up the driveway.

check out the website-click on the calendar tab to see the shift.

www.hanoverfireandems.com


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Well, I took another ride (as patient) in the back of the ambulance from work last night!

Headed to a training drill with the ARFF trucks, and while passing another truck, they thought they'd be funny and blast us with the roof turret.

It caved in the windshield and sent flying glass and water into our faces!
My driver and I both had glass in our eyes. My eyes were only a bit more protected because I wear glasses. They plucked a few more chunks of glass out of my drivers eyes.

We were very lucky!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Glad to hear you are not injured bad. Hope the others will be ok.

Water + Pressure can be dangerous. In the hot weather I am one of the first after a drill to start a water fight but NO straight streams.

Stay safe.

John


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

DH got glass in his eye when he was doing a brake job on our first car, didn't have the right tools. You gotta see the tool collection Now!
I called an ambulance too! Really scary.
Hope your doing fine and your partner too.
Jan


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Jolly, sorry to hear what happen but glad you and driver are O.K.
Big question is how did the other truck explain it?

Don


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Jolly,
Glad everyone is ok. In my company there would have been a good old fashion a** beating for the guys that did something like that!!

Gary

But then again we are vollies!!!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I guess that puts a whole new twist on the old phrase "It's all fun 'n games, 'til someone losses an eye!"

Hope everyone will return to work. It would definately be a shame if someone were to have to retire because of horseplay.

Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

The two that did it were young military guys. They were just trying to be funny, and the bad decision turned even worse. They were promptly arrested and brought to custody.

They were released back to work, lost their licenses, and one was assigned to my crew the next day. (how ironic) I quickly had him removed from my crew, just to avoid any hassles.

Investigations and punishment are yet to come. I think they will be punished severely. One was very sorry, the other shows no remorse. (actually thought it was funny)

These two have been in trouble before.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Maybe a future story for J.A.G.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Will they be facing a Courts Martial trial, or NJP? Is the one who is sorry worth trying to save, or will they throw them both to the sharks? Sounds like one bad apple is merely bad due to his association with the other non-remorseful one.

Again, I hope everyone is ok, and no one has received a career ending injury.

Stay safe Brother.

Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

They are OK guys. Not exactly the two I'd pick to crawl through flames with but...

I've lived with these guys for 3-4 years now. Just like brothers. They've done some damage...but I'd hate to see them lose everything over it.
Teach 'em a good life lesson...and move on. (I say) Forgiven...not forgotten.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Cripes - another one - VFF, Security Village VFD, Colorado, 1968-1973, when we moved.

Other lines - EMT, 1974-75 (V), refinery worker 1973 - 1982, water/wastewater plant operator 1984 (Yellowstone NP), wet lab and wastewater dept superintendent 1987 - 1995, cartographer 1995 - present.

62 and still no idea what I want to do when I grow up.

Slug


----------



## Sacmetrofire (Sep 21, 2005)

Im a FireFighter Paramedic of 19 years in Sacramento. Not Sac City, Sac Metro. Our web link is:

www.smfd.ca.gov

Tim H


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome fella's!

I'm on a 3 day break. I need it to catch up on posts!
Fire Prevention Week was a busy one!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Actually, just got a chance to look at things myself. Taking the CT Fire Instructor I class, and the homework has been a bit time consuming. Going camping this coming weekend though....probably the last trip of the season.

Jolly, how'd you manage 3 off in a row.

Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Every 7 (24 hr) shifts, we get a shift off. (3 days in a row) Every 4 months, we get 2 shifts of (5 in a row)

Sort of like a common person's weekend...only it's mostly NOT on weekends! (except the 5 day break which is Fri-Tue)


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Sounds like an Abbott and Costello routine. Who s off on Mon, no he s workin on tues.









John


----------



## damar92 (Jan 28, 2006)

Well I'm a Newbie here, So excuse me if I get this wrong. 
I've been on the Portsmouth Fire Department for 18 years come March, I've been lieutenant for the last 5 years, we work 2-ten hour days, 2 -14 hour nights and then 4 off. I love this job and can't imagine doing anything else. I'm a member of our dive team and enjoy diving in my spare time. I have a DW, 1 son, 2 daughters and 1 very large dog. We just purchased a '05 OB 28rss. We can't wait to break it in.

Darryl


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Darryl,

Welcome to our little club. Again, hope you will be able to join us a one of the rallies. There is talk of another rallie in the fall, and some of us are trying to get it somewhere here in NE.

As far as the job goes, do you have minimum manning? How many engines and trucks? How many guys on a piece? How many on the job total?

I like to see what other jobs cover with, and what kind of call volume/work load they have.

Tim


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Darryl,

Welcome to the club or as some call it cult!!! My wife is a professional paramedic that works the same schedule as you and she loves it......

I find it amazing that we have a 50/50 split in the paid/vol.

Gary


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi Darryl,

Welcome to Outbackers. I hope to see you at a rally this year. We could talk diving.

Steve


----------



## damar92 (Jan 28, 2006)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Darryl,
> 
> Welcome to our little club. Again, hope you will be able to join us a one of the rallies. There is talk of another rallie in the fall, and some of us are trying to get it somewhere here in NE.
> 
> ...


 Tim,

We have a 35 man department. Four 8 man shifts, and 1 Chief and 2 Deputy Chiefs. I'm on B-Shift. Minimum manning is 6 men to start the shift and we can fall down to 5 men. We call in off duty men to cover the station. We have 3 engines, 1 tower ladder, 2 ALS Rescues, 2 Boats, 1 Brush truck, and a Squad Truck. Last year we had approx. 3000 runs. Portsmouth also has several islands that we respond to with one having about 200 year round residents.


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

Hello Brother Firefighters....

My first post here and a *new member *to Outbackers.com . I just purchased a 28KRS Kargaroo (toy box) and loving it! I am still learning the ins and outs of outback.com and trying to get more info and some pics on my profile...

I am a paid firefighter EMT-I in Arlington Texas, (home of MLB's Texas Rangers and soon to be home of the Dallas Cowboys!) we have 16 stations, est 280 line firefighters covering about 100 sq miles. I have been paid for 16 years now.

Looking forward to hearing from everyone and following the posts.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

bump


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

I've been in a few firefights, does that count?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Scrib said:


> I've been in a few firefights, does that count?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh, it counts!!!, just not in this subject line


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Scrib what is your avatar badge?


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> bump whistling.gif


Another shameless attempt to boost those post totals again.....









Just kidding John. Didn't even notice the Brother from Arlington chimed in. Welcome aboard. One of our Captains is originally from down your way. Both his late father, and his uncle were on the job in Dallas. When he was sworn in as Capt., the Chief, and the Mayor let him get sworn in wearing his fathers Captains Badge. It was really nice to see a legacy carry on, even if it was in a different state.

Tim


----------



## ragses (Mar 15, 2006)

Scrib said:


> I've been in a few firefights, does that count?Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 SCRIB, LAND SOFT KILL QUIET. I have had my knees in the breeze a couple of times during my 13 years in the Army.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

NDJollyMon said:


> Scrib what is your avatar badge?
> [snapback]91770[/snapback]​


That's the 1/504 PIR (82nd Airborne) Flash w/ Combat Parachutist Badge. I was lucky enough to partake in the Panama jump in 1989.

I *almost* got to go through the USFS fire fighting school in southern Oregon in 1996, but my wedding was in a few weeks so I got out of it. One of my groomsmen had to hitchhike from the fire, to make it


----------



## J1R (Feb 7, 2006)

I voted as a volunteer but none of the responses really fit. I am qualified as a fire brigade member and fire brigade Incident Commander at the nuclear power plant where I work.

1mfrog,

Since you are out in Illinois at a nuke plant do you work for Excelon? I would assume so since they are the largest nuke operator in the country and they are located in Chicago. If you do work for them we will be fellow employees (LOL) after they take over PSEG here in NJ.


----------



## J1R (Feb 7, 2006)

Did anyone ever hear of Hahn trucks
or had one.
My father-inlaw used to delivered them
before they went out-Bussiness.
Don

To me they made very good engines and trucks. When I lived in Mahwah NJ, only one or two members would know wher that is, we had a 65ft stick. Other towns and companies made fun of it because it was the shortest in the county. Made fun of it until they needed it, we carried 1k of 5in hose 2k of 3in and 4 2in lines that were from 100 to 300 foot. since on a smaller than normal frame it would fit in areas 100ft ladders could not. It was more or less built on a engine chassis so we could run it on any type call.

Ask Your father in law if he did/remember taking one to Mahwah. If so tell him it is being retired this year, 22 years of service and refurbed once.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> Did anyone ever hear of Hahn trucks
> or had one.
> My father-inlaw used to delivered them
> before they went out-Bussiness.
> Don


The next town over from where I grew up had a couple of 'em, painted the most god awful shade of yellowish green you've ever seen.

Tim


----------



## bachala (Jul 14, 2005)

I have been a Firefighter for Boston Fire Co. Boston N.Y. 16 years,

Currently company Safety Officer.

And Yes I too am a OUTBACKER !!!!!!

Thanks

Joe


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Welcome Joe....where is Boston, NY? Tell us a bit about your department, and the community you serve.

Tim


----------



## luv2camp (Mar 9, 2006)

Hubby is a volunteer EMT/Firefighter for the Willow Grove Fire Company in Willow Grove, PA.









He loved being around fire trucks SO much, that for his paying job he is now a Road tech working on Fire Apparatus and ambulances in NJ, PA and NY.









The man works hard and PLAYS hard - camping in our new Outback camper and riding his ATV!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

We don't walk....we RUN!









I get to deal with FTK mechanics on occasion. Smart guys, and they keep us on the road. Keep up the good work!

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Welcome aboard keeper18. Glad to have you here, and thanks for keeping the brothers from walking too much...


----------



## Above & Beyond (May 20, 2006)

This is my first post with outbackers. I am a paid FF/EMT with Charlotte county Florida for 5 years. You have seen us on the news we got hit by Hurricane Charley almost 2 years ago.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome aboard fellow FF/EMT!

What type of trailer did you get? Did you get wiped out by the hurricane?


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers Above & Beyond. As you can see there are a bunch of the brothers here.

Tim


----------



## Above & Beyond (May 20, 2006)

I live 50 miles north of Port Charlotte so I did not suffer any damage to speak of. As far as the fire department go we are still missing 3 stations that need to be replaced. We now live out of trailers 2 years later & still waiting.

The answer to the other question is a 31 RQS it is on order to be delivered mid june. I cant wait it is a big step up from our 1998 19 foot terry. I am soo tired of not having any storage and tripping over everything & everybody.

Our maiden voyage will be July 6th 3500 mile trip to wisconsin & back for a family reunion with 6 trade shifts I have 3 weeks off with out touching my vacation time.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> ...with 6 trade shifts I have 3 weeks off with out touching my vacation time.


Don't you love this job.


----------



## Above & Beyond (May 20, 2006)

There is no better job!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

We're glad to have you aboard, Todd!

And thank you for the great job you - and all the other firefighters - do!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

Still a newbie here but I am a dual certified Police/ ARFF for the Anchorage Airport. Been on just two months shy of four years. Our mission is mainly ARFF 80% and then police 20% but in reallity we do 80% Police work and 20% ARFF.

Can't complain as I like doing both. At the moment am only FFI but will be doing FFII at the end of July. We do all our training in house which makes it nice.


----------



## Above & Beyond (May 20, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Welcome to the group. Sounds like you guys are similar to the Port Authority PD of NY/NJ. They do all the ARFF at New Yorks 3 major airports (JFK, LGA, EWR), as well as all law enforcement activities.

Glad you could join us.

Tim


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Welcome to the group. Sounds like you guys are similar to the Port Authority PD of NY/NJ. They do all the ARFF at New Yorks 3 major airports (JFK, LGA, EWR), as well as all law enforcement activities.
> 
> Glad you could join us.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I believe that is who my department is modeled after.


----------



## KampinwitKids (May 24, 2006)

Mongo is what they refer to me around the House ( can anyone guess my last name?).
started my first five on-call with the Barnstable Fire District, now permenant FF/EMT with Duxbury Fire, Duxbury MA. check out www.duxburyfire.com and www.local2167.com. Six years now. Also the Treasurer of the Local (had to pay for that new Outback somehow).







...Thanks guys! We just got rid of our Hahn, Nice truck. I was told it was one of the last ones before the Company went under, 1988.

Thanks to all for the help with the Outback research!


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Hi all, I'm new to outbackers.com. We have had our 28 BHS since mid 2004 and love it. I am a full time firefighter/paramedic for one of the largest citys in Illinois. We run 8 engines, 2 ladder trucks, 3 quints and 5 ALS ambulances out of 11 stations. We have several special companies such as hazmat, structrual collapse, extrication and dive teams to name a few. Last year the city ran approx 19,000 runs. We work a 24 hour on, 48 hour off shift. We have approx 270 proud members of IAFF Local 413. I think that this is one of the best jobs that anyone could have. To all of my brothers and sisters on this great forum, please remember to keep safety at the forefront each and every day.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Welcome to all the new Brothers and Sisters here. We are getting quite a decent representation across the board here.

Stay Safe

Tim

IAFF L-801


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Been doing it for almost 12 years now and have worked for the Charles county govt for 5 years. I was the first non-county employee hired so that makes me the 3rd person to get a job. Im a career Paramedic Lt. for "A" shift. We have about 60 full time and 20 or so part time EMT's and Medics. We opperate a Haz-Mat team and are slowley working on all the other specalities. We technically only do EMS and fire is all volunteer covering 458 sq miles. And no, they are short staffed and were lucky no one had died yet. Career fire is comeing. We serve 125000 people with ( as of today ) 5 full time paramedic ambulances and 1 float/chase suburban ( thats why i bought one too ) occasionally a vol chase medic unit or vol paramedic ambulance. We are slotted to bring on 2 more 24hr paramedic ambulances this year, 5 more supervisors ( 4 staff and 1 float )and a paramedic for the haz-mat truck. I am still a fire fighter but not very often, diver and i am on the haz-mat team. We work a modified 24/72 so that leaves lots of time for camping or rideing my HD. About 9 days a month. Most of the vol chiefs hate us and some of the vol just plain hate us. Most work well with us, always a few in every crowd. Love the job but could do without the politics, but if i would have known i would have found a fire job and never became a paramedic. The national regeristy is insane and it gets worse every couple of years to recert. Recet class is BORING!!!!!

I love those old Hahn's. I rode a ladder truck in town that was a Hahn, had half doors and the back of the cab was open. Their were 4 in our county, 1 ladder and 3 engines. We still have 1 left, its fully enclosed and a pain to get dressed in. Long live the rooster........


----------



## G.G.Gator (Aug 4, 2006)

I've been a Volunteer since 1971 with the "Bath Volunteer Fire Dept." In Steuben County, New York.
Visit our web page at Bathfire.org
This year we've responded to over 260 calls. The EMS/Ambulance is manned by a separate Volunteer organization, not affiliated with the fire department. I'm not sure but I believe they may have over 400 calls this year so far.

Greg


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome aboard fellow FF's!

I'm a career FF, been in for 23.5 years.


----------



## G.G.Gator (Aug 4, 2006)

Just got home from the Country Club.
Big fire in the maintenance building.
Had a good save on the building but lost most of the mowing equipment.

Greg


----------



## valleyfolk (Nov 14, 2006)

Hey everyone!!!

Im rather new here and have not gotten my OUTBACK yet. Im a retired Battalion Capt. from a fulltime paid dept. In Iowa. Mason City as a matter of fact.............about 35,000 night and 50,000 during the day.
I retired in 2002. Was certified fire fighter 1, EMT, HAZMAT TECH, High angle rescue, scuba, confined space, certified instructor 1. I also have my FIRE SCIENCE degree, and of course da,da,da,da,da..







....as NDJOLLYMAN and I say for all the other stuff. Worked 29 years so saw alot of changes. I also wrote alot of the software (FOXPRO) for our computer network at the fire station.

My wife and I currently live in the valley of South Texas where we recently built our new home. We traveled full time for nearly 3 years in a 36' HITCHHIKER PREMIER 5th wheel pulled by a FREIGHTLINER extended cab RV puller. We are getting the itch to do more traveling again...............hence the OUTBACK search. We think the 2003 27rb-s would be good for us. Got our eye on a couple.

Well..................thats about it. Catch all your chat here as it comes.









Kurt.........Gloria............and of course our 2 Japanese Chins........Abby and Shelby


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome to another FF







We do have a larger % percentage of FF here than you might think.

Quite the credentials, hope you found time to ride the big red trucks









John


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Welcome to our little slice of the Internet, Valleyfolk. Sounds like you had quite a career within the FD. Good luck on you Outback search. I'm sure that you will be able to find all kinds of useful info here.

Chris


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

I was heavily involved with Damage Control Training in the Navy and was active as a Volunteer in Town that I lived in while stationed at different bases while serving in the Navy. I haven't been active as a Volunteer for the past couple of years. The town here, Brentwood, would like to have me but I don't have the time to devote right now.

I was a Volunteer fo Lisbon Fire Department, E.T. Smith Hose company. Got Fire Fighter I and II done and was Fire Fighter of the Year for 1997. I was pretty proud of that. Attended the National Fire Academy for Managing Fire Ground Tactics: Tactics class. Enjoyed the heck out of that.

I transfered to my new Duty Station aboard the USS T. Roosevelt and Volunteered with Hampton Fire Department, Station 4 Buckroe Beach on Engine 4.

From 1991-1995 I trained personnel aboard USS D. D. Eisenhower for General Quarters and Fire Fighting techniques and then again from 1998 to 2003 I became part of the Damage Control Training Team aboard USS T. Roosevelt where I evaluated Repair Lockers and Duty fire teams on thier ability to respond to damage such as flooding, fire, personal injuries and structural failure problems.

I am proud to say once i was finished i had trained 2053 new personnel in Basic Damage Control and another 1289 in Advanced Damage Control. During the Comprehensive Evaluations performed on both ships prior to our 6 month deployments our repair locker scored the highest out of the 12 on the ship 3 out of four times, out scoring Repair 5 which was manned by the Billeted Fire fighters. They didn't like that. So we were constantly in competition with them to see who was the top locker on the ship.

We were a bunch of Avionics types going up against blackshoes whos job it was to maintain the fire fighting equipment and perform the duties as the at-sea fire party when we were not at general quarters. So it was quite anaccomplishment for us and a blow to them!

There is nothing more exhilerating than jumping into a burning building...PERIOD!









Except for venting a 12-1 roof on a three story house in January after an ice storm. That was pretty exhilerating....NOT!


----------



## Above & Beyond (May 20, 2006)

I have yet to see a ice storm around her in January?


----------



## valleyfolk (Nov 14, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> Welcome to another FF
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH YEAAAAA!!!!

We were a smaller operation so I rode the seat of TRUCK 1, a 105' PIERCE AERIAL. At my retirement party they said I had gone to more than 8500 calls in my career....................boy how time flies. Still miss the comraderie and all the great times we had. Nothing like coming back at 3am from a bad house fire that you licked and maybe rescued a living thing, and sittin around the table in the eating area drinking coffee and talking about the whole incident and what you did and what you saw.









WOULDN'T HAVE TRADED MY CAREER FOR ANYTHING!!!


----------



## firemedicinstr (Apr 6, 2005)

Welcome my Brother,
If you ever touch I-95 in Central VA you are in my first due and always close to HOME. I hope your Outback brings you a little closer to everybody here.........................................

MK


----------



## Outbacker612 (Oct 25, 2005)

July 7th of this year was my 25th year as a paid Firefighter here in Destin, Fl. We have two stations, and currently 11 per shift. Will go to 12 around March 2007. We have an ALS Engine out of the main station,
along with a Ladder (105' Pierce All-Steer). Out of the substation we have a Ferrara 77' Quint that is a first
out ALS unit. The reserve Engine is also out there. We have a Suburban at the main station that the Batt Chiefs run with. That is what I do. You can check out our Beach Safety Program at www.destinbeachsafety.com We also have a 30' Fire Boat that is staffed full time for the 100 days of summer. The rest of the time the Ladder crew at the main staiton will cross over to the boat. We run about
3000 calls a year for both stations. What fires we do run are generally small....typical room, and contents that a single line will handle. Anything around here that starts to look old they tear down, and rebuild. My hat is off to you guys in the north who fight fire on a regular basis. We do run alot of alarm activations. Anybody who has been to Destin knows we are loaded up with high-rises on the beach. Who out there has a Harley Davidson Firefighter Edition? I recently bought a Road King FF Edition. Will a Road King fit into one of these Kangaroo units? I'm also wondering about the cargo carrying capacity. From the looks of it you can be at the max real quick! Everyone stay safe.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Outbacker612 said:


> July 7th of this year was my 25th year as a paid Firefighter here in Destin, Fl. We have two stations, and currently 11 per shift. Will go to 12 around March 2007. We have an ALS Engine out of the main station,
> along with a Ladder (105' Pierce All-Steer). Out of the substation we have a Ferrara 77' Quint that is a first
> out ALS unit. The reserve Engine is also out there. We have a Suburban at the main station that the Batt Chiefs run with. That is what I do. You can check out our Beach Safety Program at www.destinbeachsafety.com We also have a 30' Fire Boat that is staffed full time for the 100 days of summer. The rest of the time the Ladder crew at the main staiton will cross over to the boat. We run about
> 3000 calls a year for both stations. What fires we do run are generally small....typical room, and contents that a single line will handle. Anything around here that starts to look old they tear down, and rebuild. My hat is off to you guys in the north who fight fire on a regular basis. We do run alot of alarm activations. Anybody who has been to Destin knows we are loaded up with high-rises on the beach. Who out there has a Harley Davidson Firefighter Edition? I recently bought a Road King FF Edition. Will a Road King fit into one of these Kangaroo units? I'm also wondering about the cargo carrying capacity. From the looks of it you can be at the max real quick! Everyone stay safe.


Welcome guys...and here I thought I was the "old timer" around here!








I'm coming up on 24 years on the job.







Seems like yesterday...I was the probie taking all the crap.
Time flies when you are having fun!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Outbacker612 said:


> July 7th of this year was my 25th year as a paid Firefighter here in Destin, Fl. We have two stations, and currently 11 per shift. Will go to 12 around March 2007. We have an ALS Engine out of the main station,
> along with a Ladder (105' Pierce All-Steer). Out of the substation we have a Ferrara 77' Quint that is a first
> out ALS unit. The reserve Engine is also out there. We have a Suburban at the main station that the Batt Chiefs run with. That is what I do. You can check out our Beach Safety Program at www.destinbeachsafety.com We also have a 30' Fire Boat that is staffed full time for the 100 days of summer. The rest of the time the Ladder crew at the main staiton will cross over to the boat. We run about
> 3000 calls a year for both stations. What fires we do run are generally small....typical room, and contents that a single line will handle. Anything around here that starts to look old they tear down, and rebuild. My hat is off to you guys in the north who fight fire on a regular basis. We do run alot of alarm activations. Anybody who has been to Destin knows we are loaded up with high-rises on the beach. Who out there has a Harley Davidson Firefighter Edition? I recently bought a Road King FF Edition. Will a Road King fit into one of these Kangaroo units? I'm also wondering about the cargo carrying capacity. From the looks of it you can be at the max real quick! Everyone stay safe.


Welcome to the forum Brother, don' t worry, the Northeast isn't all fire and brimstone. Over 65% of our runs are EMS related. As far as the Road King, I think one will fit, but don't know if you'll get two. I would ask over on the main site if a Road King will fit in the Kargoroo. The weights will add up no matter what trailer you have, the secret is just being conscious of them.

Tim


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Outbacker612 said:


> Who out there has a Harley Davidson Firefighter Edition? I recently bought a Road King FF Edition. Will a Road King fit into one of these Kangaroo units? I'm also wondering about the cargo carrying capacity.


You might try contacting Outbacker member Noble Eagle (Paul). He has a Harley and a Kangaroo and might be able to answer your questions.

Dan


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

We just got our first tt. I am a full time ff/paramedic with the village of mount prospect. We have about eighty full time firefighter/officers. i have been on the dept for 12.5 years. We have a population of sixty thousand and O'hare airport is about an 1/8th mile away.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Glad you could join us Brother. Welcome, and congratulations on the new Outback.

Tim


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

thanks tim its great to be here


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome to OUTBACKERS. I went to Fire Academy at Chanute AFB...WAY back in the day! Spent some time around The Windy City...great place.


----------



## jolarsen (Apr 10, 2006)

Im a vol. firefighter for South Hutchinson Kansas. I have only been on here about 2 years. South Hutchinson is a small town of approx 2500 people. We do have several big companies however where things could get exciting very fast(Tyson Foods, Morton Salt). At our South Hutch station we have 2 pumpers, 1 tender, 1 brush truck and a van used for transporting tools, generators, brooms, trash cans etc. If all goes well we are getting a brand new pumper later this year. We average about 60 calls a year. I moved to the city from a small town in the county where I was a vol. firefighter for RCFD #4 for 11 years.

Also does any of you fellow fire fighters know if there is a ringtone for cell phones that relates to fire depts?


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

mike said:


> We just got our first tt. I am a full time ff/paramedic with the village of mount prospect. We have about eighty full time firefighter/officers. i have been on the dept for 12.5 years. We have a population of sixty thousand and O'hare airport is about an 1/8th mile away.


Mike,

You're pretty close to this rally. Think about it.
Starved Rock
Jim


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

jim, we are sending out our res this weekend, We hope to be close to the sites already taken, can't wait.


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

My hat is off to all of you thanks for your service to keep the rest of us safe.

Jeff


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

jolarsen said:


> Im a vol. firefighter for South Hutchinson Kansas. I have only been on here about 2 years. South Hutchinson is a small town of approx 2500 people. We do have several big companies however where things could get exciting very fast(Tyson Foods, Morton Salt). At our South Hutch station we have 2 pumpers, 1 tender, 1 brush truck and a van used for transporting tools, generators, brooms, trash cans etc. If all goes well we are getting a brand new pumper later this year. We average about 60 calls a year. I moved to the city from a small town in the county where I was a vol. firefighter for RCFD #4 for 11 years.
> 
> Also does any of you fellow fire fighters know if there is a ringtone for cell phones that relates to fire depts?


Welcome to the group jolarsen. Wow, 60 runs a year.....I don't know how you do it. I'm going nuts right now, I was just transferred from the the Truck Co. (1400 runs a year), to the slowest Engine Co. in the City......(750 runs a year) and I'm going stir crazy. Well, at least it's only for a year.

I don't know about ringtone though. Sorry. Try looking at Firehouse.com. You might find one of their advertisers offers such a thing.

Tim


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Geez, I m bored with 165 last year.....Too many of burnt toast, return to quarters


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> Geez, I m bored with 165 last year.....Too many of burnt toast, return to quarters


Well, I can send you some of my runs from last year. I ran approx 1200 ambulance runs and somewhere in the neighborhood of 350 fire related calls on our quint. As a paramedic, we run 12 hours of our shift on the ambulance and I spend my other 12 hours on one of our 105' Pierce quints.


----------



## firefighter320ms (Feb 19, 2007)

I am a career paid FF/EMT-B/IV, Driver, Hazmat Tech and anything else you wanna call me. My HOBBY is with the Southaven Fire Department(to fun to call work). Southaven is one of the fastest growing cities in the southeast United States, a city in DeSoto County, Mississippi, is a suburb of Memphis, TN and close to the Tunica Casinos with approx 40 sq. miles. We are a Full-Time department and run an average of four guys on all our apparatus, ALS apparatus. Our new training facility was put in this year 4 stories









I have been with the SFD for 4 years and a fireman for 10years. I'm also a Taxidermist which is my side job.

I'm glad to join you guys on this wonderful site, maybe some of us will meet along these lines.


----------



## firemedicinstr (Apr 6, 2005)

Welcome Brother,
Anytime you are on I-95 between the 86 and 101 you are traveling my home. HOPEFULLY if all the sun moon and stars line up we will have a Fire Museum sprouting at the 92MM in 2009. We are building a new Station and are pitching to EVERYONE to turn the old station into a fire museum and education center. If you are in VA and on I-95 headed north say HI to any of us with Hanover Fire.EMS a bunch of RV owners and a few Outbackers in the group.

MK


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

not a firefighter but can START one! (campfire) Hey all of you ff, yesterday I got a really cool thing for ff but it's power point and I have no clue how to get it on the forum.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

campaholics said:


> I am a career paid FF/EMT-B/IV, Driver, Hazmat Tech and anything else you wanna call me. My HOBBY is with the Southaven Fire Department(to fun to call work). Southaven is one of the fastest growing cities in the southeast United States, a city in DeSoto County, Mississippi, is a suburb of Memphis, TN and close to the Tunica Casinos with approx 40 sq. miles. We are a Full-Time department and run an average of four guys on all our apparatus, ALS apparatus. Our new training facility was put in this year 3 stories
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome aboard Brother. It is great hearing how jobs across the country are manned. What is the population Southhaven serves? Is the 4 man apparatus minimum, or is the minimum less? Stay safe and welcome to the the forum.

Tim


----------



## firefighter320ms (Feb 19, 2007)

hatcityhosehauler, we have a new chief and there are new sops coming out as we speak. Some engines will run a min of 3 if someone is out training but they should will be scheduled to have 4 guys. The truck companies will have a min of 4 guys with 5 guys scheduled. I haven't seen any recent census so the population is in the neighborhood of 40,000 residents, working on annexations as well. During the day and evenings the day to day population "I heard" was around 250,000.


----------



## Fire Dept 66 (May 1, 2007)

Hello everyone, just wanted to stop in and say Hi! Haven't been a member long but have 
talked to some very fine people. I am a full time paid Fire/EMS dispatcher for the Frankfort
Fire Dept. here in Indiana. Have 10 years on and all those Nat'l certifications one has to have
now days. Spent 25 years in the US Navy so this is a second career for me. Was raised the 
son of a firefighter so it just came kind of natural to me. Didn't vote in the pole as nothing
fit me







. So, hello to you all and hope to meet some of you on the road.


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

Is it true that all firefighters are hot?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

outtatown said:


> Is it true that all firefighters are hot?











We have a great sense of humor around here!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Fire Dept 66 said:


> Hello everyone, just wanted to stop in and say Hi! Haven't been a member long but have
> talked to some very fine people. I am a full time paid Fire/EMS dispatcher for the Frankfort
> Fire Dept. here in Indiana. Have 10 years on and all those Nat'l certifications one has to have
> now days. Spent 25 years in the US Navy so this is a second career for me. Was raised the
> ...


I'm going to guess that you retired a Senior Chief, based on your avatar. What was your rate? I did four years, a very long time ago as Aviation Ordnanceman, and was an AO2 when I separated.

Welcome aboard, and have fun.

Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

outtatown said:


> Is it true that all firefighters are hot?


Of course!









Welcome to the neighborhood 66


----------



## Fire Dept 66 (May 1, 2007)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Hello everyone, just wanted to stop in and say Hi! Haven't been a member long but have
> talked to some very fine people. I am a full time paid Fire/EMS dispatcher for the Frankfort
> Fire Dept. here in Indiana. Have 10 years on and all those Nat'l certifications one has to have
> now days. Spent 25 years in the US Navy so this is a second career for me. Was raised the
> ...


I'm going to guess that you retired a Senior Chief, based on your avatar. What was your rate? I did four years, a very long time ago as Aviation Ordnanceman, and was an AO2 when I separated.

Welcome aboard, and have fun.

Tim
[/quote]

Hello Tim, I was a Radioman. Spent 2 1/2 tours in Nam in the Brown water
Navy and he rest of my 25 as a Flight Radio Operator, Recruiter, Instructor,
and other assorted duties. I signed on in 65. That was a long time ago.


----------



## panthercity (May 8, 2007)

Good day ladies and gentlemen.

I'm currently a volunteer in Willow Park Fire/Rescue, a combined department of thirty members with five paid firefighters who work 6-6 weekdays. Willow Park Fire/Rescue

I trained at Chanute AFB as a Crash Rescue Specialist then cross-trained to Weapons-Munitions Specialist in `68.

Hadn't thought much about firefighting `till Anna and I built a house out here a dozen or more years back. Dropped by the Department one Saturday to donate an out of date Arai for training purposes and got sucked back in. One of the best things I've ever done.

Not and Outbacker yet, but Anna and I are looking seriously at a 23KRS to carry the R1150RSA or Triumph Scrambler to the places we love. Our Motorcycle Vacations

Hope to see y'all on the road&#8230;

-- Bob "Panthercity" Dickey


----------



## panthercity (May 8, 2007)

Our brothers and sisters in South Carolina... Godspeed


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome Bob







We have a lot of FF here.

I love seeing this thread come up


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Triplets







Real Nice


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

panthercity said:


> Our brothers and sisters in South Carolina... Godspeed


Rest Easy Brothers.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Amen

not identical triplets


----------



## KampinwitKids (May 24, 2006)

This was written by a friend a few years back and it seems fitting to share with my "outback brothers" today.

From One Firefighter To Another

Rest my brother â€" go back to sleep,
the bells you here are not for you.
So stay in bed and let us go,
youâ€™ve served your time, youâ€™ve earned your keep.

Rest my brother â€" you neednâ€™t wake,
the engine rolls without you now.
Though in our hearts youâ€™ll always be,
your love for life, no blaze can take.

Rest my brother â€" donâ€™t you fret,
your children are looked after well.
We will protect and raise them strong,
but their loving father, they will not forget.

Rest my brother â€" you musnâ€™t weep,
your family is our family now.
Weâ€™ll take them in as you would ours,
but in their hearts your memories keep.

Rest my brother â€" you shouldnâ€™t tire,
the sirens here no longer wail.
But we see you there across the seat,
each time we roll to another fire.

Rest my brother â€" go back to sleep,
all is well, all is well.
Youâ€™ve done your time, earned your keep,
no more tappings of the bell.

FF Chris Adams, IAFF Local 2346


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

Volunteer with Monett Rural Fire Department in Monett, MO. We are an all volunteer department covering portions of Barry and Lawrence counties in SW Missouri. We are your average bunch of folks (guys and gals) that come together in a crisis and provide a profession service for an area that cannot afford a full-time staffed department.

I was originally a volunteer with the Wentzville Fire Protection District in St. Charles County, just west of St. Louis. This department is a hybrid department that started out all volunteer but has grown into a mostly paid department with the volunteers service more as reserves than anything else. While with this department I went through a 9 month academy obtaining my Firefighter 1 and 2 rating as well as Haz Mat ops and awareness. I also am qualifed as a vehicle rescue technician, RIT team, etc, etc.

Many, many, many, many moons ago I was an EMT. Back in the day. (circa 1983 ish) Served with a medical unit when I was with the Army National Guard and was a disaster team leader for medical transport in the Air Force.

Also, spent some time with Homeland Security and FEMA on a hospital team, they like firefighters on these teams...we know how to get it done!!!

To all the other public service folks out there...Thank you for what you are willing to do to protect your community and citizens.









Paul


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

Our whole family are volunteers for our local dept. DH has 20yrs FF and been an officer for half of those. DD is certified a 240 FF, Fire inspector, first aid cpr instructor, and has her dispatchers certification. DS is a 36 hr basic FF and a Marine reserve. I am Rehab for our FD. SIL is our 911 dispatcher and a FF, and local town marshal, and works for the local sheriffs office on a part time basis. I take care of the go for issues and haul drinking water and coffee to the scene. We do not run squad only first responders. We have 8 trucks and a boat. We all have 40 hr a week jobs we take care of also. It can get interesting when the alert goes out in our house at family gatherings. At first sound of the pager GS runs for his shoes and says me too, me too. He loves to hear the sirens and see the lights the same as the big kids at our house. SIL still grins when DD beats him to the drivers door of the engine. That was their first date. Drivers training in the fire truck. I am so proud of all of them. I could just bust with the grins. Thank you to all the public service people and the family s that support them.


----------



## kcfddoogie (Sep 7, 2009)

I work for the KCMoFD around 1000 strong and will probably be above 1200 after ambulance integration. We are full time paid IAFF Local 42. We cover approximately 416 sq miles, 34 pumpers(engines for you easties), 12 trucks, 3 rescues, ect.
I work on P17 out of station 17 for 18 of my 24.5 yrs and am a Fire Apparatus Operator. I just bought an 06 28 RKS and love it so far.


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

welcome aboard brother, l4119. 15+ years. There are alot of us. I also see quite a few Brothers and Sisters at different campsites. Its always a way to a free beer. lol. During our nine week trip this summer We met alot of fellow firefighters. Still the best job in the world.


----------



## Braggus (Aug 8, 2010)

Late getting here but I'm a DoD firefighter in Georgia have been for 16 years (25 years as a Firefighter all together), full time 2 stations and one big ass airfield...


----------



## Ace (Aug 22, 2010)

I was just voted into my local Fire Department as a volunteer. I was away camping and just found out...I am excited to get started and I have a lot to learn!!


----------



## bowhunter2819 (Apr 27, 2011)

I am one of 4 drivers of BCFD 23Engine. We do almost every thing in our station. Up until 2009 we had a Truck, the city decided public safety was negotiable. They cut Two companies permanently and slash the police and our budget greatly. Our house runs reportedly between 12,000 and 15,000 runs a year. 3 medics, 1 Ems supervisor, 1 Engine, 1 heavy rescue, 1 dive wagon, 3 boats, 1 chief, 1 air unit, 2 hazmat units, 1 swift water response unit, 1 collapse unit

Apparently camping runs deep in our house though. With out digging i know of 4 people who camp. Anyway hope to see yall on the road around a fire with a cold one or two. Till then happy camping

PO
23Engine 
BCFD Firefighters local 734


----------



## Chief901 (Dec 18, 2011)

I retired in December 2011 after serving 43 years in the full-time, Paid fire service. I started in San Antonio FD and served as Firefighter Paramedic, EMS, Engineer Engine Company, Lieutenant Truck Company, Captain Engine Company/Station Officer. I then transitioned to Fire Marshals Office as a Arson Investigator before advancing to Deputy Chief in Arson.

My next move was to Ennis FD, where I served as Fire Chief for 26 years before retiring.

My DW and I now enjoy traveling with our two spoiled rotten Boston Terriers.

For those who are still active, Stay Safe........................


----------

